# radial 5 cyl



## tonyengines (Apr 29, 2010)

start new engine


----------



## tonyengines (Apr 29, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (Apr 29, 2010)

:bow:


----------



## tonyengines (Apr 29, 2010)

:


----------



## TaigTIN (Apr 29, 2010)

Is that a "Forest Edwards 5 Cyl Radial ?

I had some time and I drew it up in SolidWorks for fun, my gosh, that engine is complex !

At least, in Solidworks, my engine runs 

Martin


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 29, 2010)

This will be a cool one to watch. 

Bob


----------



## tonyengines (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello ....
 the 5 Cyl Radial is a design of Germany of 1990 

this is the second that I construct I have made some in 2000 ( Immagine 095.jpg )


----------



## tonyengines (Apr 30, 2010)

I have pleasure to construct these


----------



## TaigTIN (Apr 30, 2010)

I gotta give it to the Germans, your machining skills are SUPERB !! I buy German made 'anything" when I can afford it. Best stuff ever. Since I just started, I believe in like 5 to 7 years I will be able to construct such a radial....

Martin


----------



## tonyengines (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks Martin 

I have still all machined(a complete one to assemble) without need of job


----------



## tonyengines (Apr 30, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (Apr 30, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (Apr 30, 2010)

WOW ........ AHAHAHAHAH : 

View attachment IM003606.AVI


----------



## Tad Wicks (Apr 30, 2010)

WOW, I got to tell you, I am impressed. Beautiful craftsmanship.  Tad


----------



## tonyengines (May 1, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (May 1, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (May 1, 2010)

:big:


----------



## cfellows (May 1, 2010)

Really nice work, Tony.  How are the brass valve cages held in place. Are they just pressed in?

Chuck


----------



## dgjessing (May 1, 2010)

Fascinating 

How are the rocker arms lubricated?


----------



## ksouers (May 1, 2010)

That's very cool, Tony. I really like the rocker boxes, though they hide some interesting motions they look more realistic.


----------



## tonyengines (May 1, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Really nice work, Tony. How are the brass valve cages held in place. Are they just pressed in?
> 
> Chuck



yes
 with the warm head 
and to put a drop LOCTITE 648 
is designed for the bonding of cylindrical fitting parts


----------



## tonyengines (May 1, 2010)

dgjessing  said:
			
		

> Fascinating
> 
> How are the rocker arms lubricated?



it uses oil of escape from the valves


----------



## tonyengines (May 1, 2010)

:bow:


----------



## tonyengines (May 2, 2010)




----------



## tonyengines (May 4, 2010)

:bow:


----------



## tonyengines (May 6, 2010)




----------



## tonyengines (May 6, 2010)

:bow:


----------



## tonyengines (May 8, 2010)

:bow:


----------



## PhillyVa (May 8, 2010)

tonyengines,

Very nice....well done. I hope you can put a movie up, I would love to see aand hear it run. Them the th_rulze woohoo1

Good job

Philly


----------



## tonyengines (May 8, 2010)

thanks Philly

 ;D


----------



## tonyengines (May 8, 2010)

;D


----------



## kustomkb (May 8, 2010)

Looks good tony,

Is the running video coming soon?


----------



## ariz (May 9, 2010)

very beautiful engine Tony, but there is something in it that I don't understand

is the aluminium painted? or treated in some way?
everything is so perfect that it doesn't look like an home made engine
but this is only my feeling, I don't want to offend you in any way Tony, or doubt that you built it
rather take it as a compliment, your engine is so very well done that it looks like a production engine
great job :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## HYTECH (May 9, 2010)

ariz  said:
			
		

> is the aluminium painted? or treated in some way?



If I had to guess I think he blasted it with glass beads or walnut media.


----------



## tonyengines (May 10, 2010)

yes I used the sand machine for all the parts ;D


----------



## tonyengines (May 10, 2010)

KustomKB  said:
			
		

> Looks good tony,
> 
> Is the running video coming soon?




sure !!! ;D


----------



## 1hand (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello,

I see the Edwards radial 5 calls for alot of parts to be machined of 7075 instead of the 6061. Do these sort of engines require more strength than the 6061 can provided, or is it because 7075 is sometimes referred to as aircraft aluminium? I see alot of engines being built here using 6061, seems to be strong enough? 

Matt


----------



## Lakc (Dec 24, 2010)

The extra strength doesnt hurt, for sure. The Edwards was designed to be a workhorse and flown, so its probably a good idea to use the best material available for the job. That piece of 4" 7075 spec'ed out for the case runs close to $100 last time I checked, so for those of us who dont live near the old Boeing surplus sales, we wonder what we can use instead. I dont intend on building the Edwards until I can cast the main casing.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 24, 2010)

A 4" x 2" piece of 7075 from Speedy Metals is $30.80 and 6061 is $12.30. 
If you make a casting, would you melt down 7075?

Matt


----------



## Lakc (Dec 24, 2010)

1hand  said:
			
		

> A 4" x 2" piece of 7075 from Speedy Metals is $30.80 and 6061 is $12.30.
> If you make a casting, would you melt down 7075?
> 
> Matt


No, a casting alloy is more like 356. If you want the metal to cast correctly you dont get too far removed from that alloy. I generally only recycle other cast alloys for that reason. 

Dont forget you need an allowance to square up the case as well as the front cover, etc. If you plan on flying or making power with the engine go for the good stuff, if its just going to be a trailer queen and make noise while looking pretty you can likely get away with 6061.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for your answer!

Matt


----------

